# Inactivity issue



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

So Bella has been with me for 2 months now. We've gone through a couple of quillings, 2 weeks worth of biting, and some temperature adjustments. She still hunkers down and huffs when I approach her but she can be pretty easily picked up and handled. If I put her in my lap in a hedgie bag while I'm watching tv she does come out of the bag and do a hair bit of exploring. She drinks plenty of water, eats plenty of food. But I still have an area of concern. Ever since she came to live with me she has has been mostly inactive. 

Let me clarify. I had a bucket wheel ready for her on her first day, she's been in the same cage with the same wheel since day 1. And she only runs on the wheel about 2 nights a week. She has never "gone tubing" and I see no evidence of her ever moving the cat ball or hot wheels car I keep in her cage. I do get her out and put her in a playpen every other day or so for about an hour with some toys and tp roll. And she hunkers down in the same spot I sat her in and looks miserable for the entire hour. I've tried to give her some treats in her playpen and she will occasionally come over and sniff at them, but she never eats them. Just moves away and sits quietly some more. 

Is there something that could be causing her to be so inactive or is she just gonna be lazy like me? Even when she does a bit of exploring in my lap it's only for a few minutes and she's never gone to sleep on my lap or in her playpen. It just seems weird to me.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I’m going to guess that when you mentioned temperature adjustments, you’ve already eliminated hibernation as the cause of her inactivity. Otherwise, that’s the first thing I’d think to look at. 

She could still be getting used to the new environment. And maybe she’s just skiddish when it’s time to come out and play. Mine doesn’t do much of anything with tubes or cat balls or, really, any toy except her wheel… which is suppose is “exercise equipment” rather than a toy and her truck. Play time mostly consists of her snuggling on me, but she’ll explore when there’s food to be had. 

Perhaps if you dim the lights when she’s out with you or in her playpen, she’ll feel more adventurous. You can set her food, treats, and water are out there too… in different locations, so she can hunt. Or offer her added protection while she’s outside her house – like PVC pipes to crawl through to find the yummies. 

It’s also possible that, while you have her cage the right temperature, maybe her play area isn’t warm enough? As a test, maybe offer her a source of heat when she’s out and see if she moves to it – like a snugglesafe disc or a hand warmer?

But maybe she is just a snuggler. I’d think that, as long as she’s not overweight due to inactivity, being a snuggler is okay.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not real sure why shes so inactive. She could just be a very lazy hedgie.? My hedgies WILL NOT tube and they wont play with any balls, or things of that sort. They do love to wheel though. Maybe your hedgie just doesn't like those things. It could take her a very long time to get used to you. Maybe try boosting up the temperature some. The colder it is often the less active they are.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Room temperature was a bit cool for her when I first brought her home, averaging 70 - 72 degrees for the first 2 days. But I immediately went out and bought a space heater for her room and for the past 7-8 weeks the temp in her cage averages 76-78 degrees which should be perfect. When I set up her playpen for her I leave it in her bedroom where the space heater is so the temp shouldn't be really any different than her cage temp. Her room is my spare bedroom and I have a tv in there for guests. So when I have her in her playpen I stay in there and watch tv. That's the only light on the room so unless I sit in complete darkness I can't dim the lights. Besides, she's in complete darkness overnight every night and she still doesn't use her wheel most of the time.

Guess she's just lazy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have the tv on in the room, try turning a light on low. Sometimes the flash of the tv bothers them and a light on, will minimize the flash and may help. The temperature should be fine.


----------

